# My first dove! With a Scout



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

I've had my slingshot for a month and this past weekend I bagged my first dove. Knocked it out of a tree at about 20 yards / 60 feet. Stock bands shooting a marble. Head shot.

Loving my Scout (2nd generation) slingshot! Recently ordered the +P bands and just shot some marbles with the new bands today. Wow! I guess the marbles aren't heavy enough... getting some band slap.

Anyway, I'm officially a hardened slingshot hunter. :0)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, congrats. I've been out the past few weekends and the only thing I hit was air , LOL, LOL, LOL.

Again congrats and good shooting, I have the Scout (2nd gen) also and it is a very comfortable slingshot.

wll


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

I went out and I couldn't get close enough for a shot


----------



## Flockaduck (Nov 14, 2014)

For all you Texas hunters, I am one hour north of Houston and I have some excellent squirrel hunting fields.... Hit me up if you'd like to join me.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shot with marbles buddy.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shootin buddy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shot ... getting a dove with a slingshot is no mean feat! And I love the smile that put on your face ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot, once you get the first one you cant stop !


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Great shooting! Yep, the +p bands are far too heavy for marbles.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

but... its against FEDERAL LAW. Try buying a hunting license and reading the rules you agree to in order to hunt.

Sorry if sounds mean but poaching can not be overlooked or approved, ever!


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Great shot! I love the scout so much I got 2 haha!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Right on buddy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice shooting!


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Greavous said:


> but... its against FEDERAL LAW. Try buying a hunting license and reading the rules you agree to in order to hunt.
> 
> Sorry if sounds mean but poaching can not be overlooked or approved, ever!


Flockaduck - the following is meant with kindness. Be aware of the laws for taking game and non-game species. You have just admitted to poaching on the internet. I am sure if you were aware of the legal issues you would not have done it, nor posted it on the internet.

kind regards,

Felix


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys crack me up. LOL


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Since others have raised the issue, I just checked the dove season in Texas:

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/2014-2015/animal_listing

Once again, I am asking everyone to please be aware of local seasons and laws regulating hunting. PLEASE, do not post any out of season or illegal hunting with a slingshot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33458-please-no-out-of-season-hunting-reports/

This forum does NOT condone, and must not be seen to condone illegal activities with a slingshot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

